# Moving to Boston



## jecuisine (Oct 14, 2012)

I am moving to Boston and I am looking to rent a really small and cheap studio(just for the first month) next month. I do not mind living out of the center but not too far as well. I know that there are good deals outside of Boston but I do not know where to look for it online. I have tried Craigslist and other apartment rental websites but I barely get replies and I am running out of time. I am trying to secure a housing before I even get there, if it is possible. 

Thank you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jecuisine said:


> I am moving to Boston and I am looking to rent a really small and cheap studio(just for the first month) next month. I do not mind living out of the center but not too far as well. I know that there are good deals outside of Boston but I do not know where to look for it online. I have tried Craigslist and other apartment rental websites but I barely get replies and I am running out of time. I am trying to secure a housing before I even get there, if it is possible.
> 
> Thank you.


Look for an extended stay hotel for at least the first week or two and talk to folks at work about potential rentals and respective transportation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Definitely agree with twostep. 

I'm from the Boston area - and precisely where you want to live is very dependent upon where you'll be working in Boston and what the transport and commuting situation is from the area where you'll be living.

There is no way to properly evaluate all that until you are on site and can see potential places to live "up close and personal."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jecuisine (Oct 14, 2012)

twostep said:


> Look for an extended stay hotel for at least the first week or two and talk to folks at work about potential rentals and respective transportation.


I am considering that, in fact I think that is the best of all the other options I am thinking. 

Thank you twostep!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jecuisine said:


> I am considering that, in fact I think that is the best of all the other options I am thinking.
> 
> Thank you twostep!


Read the fine print! Often items such as coffee makers are additional charges. Cheaper to buy one. If you stay over one week - negotiate the rate.


----------



## jecuisine (Oct 14, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Definitely agree with twostep.
> 
> I'm from the Boston area - and precisely where you want to live is very dependent upon where you'll be working in Boston and what the transport and commuting situation is from the area where you'll be living.
> 
> ...


Now that I am a little more familiar with the neighborhoods in Boston it is actually easier for me to look for one. Boston is a beautiful city, but sometimes it makes me wonder how locals manage to survive here(No offense). There are just some things I am not quite used to yet.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jecuisine said:


> Now that I am a little more familiar with the neighborhoods in Boston it is actually easier for me to look for one. Boston is a beautiful city, but sometimes it makes me wonder how locals manage to survive here(No offense). There are just some things I am not quite used to yet.


What sorts of things are you having trouble getting used to? Having grown up in the Boston area, I can probably relate - and offer examples of similar adjustments I went through either moving over here to Europe or on my visits back to the Boston area. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## arethusa (Jan 14, 2014)

Agree with above -- you definitely need to get into the City and see what transportation options are available. For a young person moving to Boston on a lower budget, I'd say check out the things around Davis Square. It's hip and trendy and the price points tend to be a bit lower.

Ranking the major MBTA Red Line subway stops from most to least expensive...:
1) Kendall Sq
2) Harvard Sq
3) Central Sq
4) Porter Sq
5) Davis Sq


----------

